# conjunctivitis and stopping it spreading



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,
My son has been diagnoised with bacteria conjunctivitis and is now on antibiotic eyedrops. My FIL who is staying with us has now developed it this evening.  I was wondering whether we have to wash all of Hamish's toys to stop infection or is washing hands etc enough to stop it spreading.
Thanks
Andrea


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Aussiegirl,

Big hugs for your wee boy   not much fun having conjunctivitis  

Proper handwashing should be fine to prevent infection spreading. Just make sure all adults are washing hands after playing with him and not sticking their own fingers in their eyes (you'd be amazed at how often we touch our faces/rub our eyes in a day without even thinking about it)

Hope it clears up soon
Maz x


----------

